# MD Tiger Muskie



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I know that MD DNR stocks the Potomac, Little Seneca (Black Hills), and Tridelphia with tiger muskie they get from PA.

I live near Little Seneca and the Potomac and I am thinking about giving this a shot this spring.

Does anyone have any experience fishing for these locally? What advice can you offer?


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

The Shenandoah would be a better bet, because they have been there longer and the population is mature. But you'll need help, as in a guide, as they are in holes, and can be tricky to hook up with. A friend of mine caught one (not Tiger, just Muskie) 17Lbs 3oz. , and 36" Nov. 6, 1999. I got the picture to prove it !


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The guys that fish for them on the local lake up here do really well with giant(6'+) shiners, chubs, or suckers under a bobber. It is not as challenging as catching them on a plug or bucktail spinner, but still difficult. Early spring is a good bet. Shallow bays with weed growth near a stream inlet is a good starting place.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah, you are right on there. I read online in the spring when the suckers move into the Potomac the Muskie are lined up waiting for them.
Munch.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i agree with all , also dont forget the 
steel leaders with live ones. i use to fish thier when i was youger and we use to pull nice crappie ...

INDIO


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Are live suckers available as bait? Anyone know where?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

bump.

any new info? been watching VS and it's been all about tiger muskies..lol


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Some people told me to catch crappie by the Clopper bridge and use it as live bait to catch muskie. I live not too far away from the lake. I heard a lot of stories but I have not caught any yet.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Monocacy- supposedly hidden gem for a trophy Muskie.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

always seemed be one haning around up near the ten mile creek section of Little Seneca.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I think Centennial lake has some muskies up there


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

bloodworm said:


> I think Centennial lake has some muskies up there


Really? Never heard of one being caught there but it certainly would be a great place for them.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

i've seen a small tiger muskie caught at centennial near the boat ramp but i dont think there are many in there


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Not that it means they are in the water, but in Point of Rocks by the trail (near the tracks) there is a sign telling you what the legal size is for Tiger Muskie.


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

bloodworm said:


> I think Centennial lake has some muskies up there


Centennial definitely has tiger muskies. I had a decent 9" crappie on my ultra light last year and a tiger muskie grabbed it and spooled me in about 3 seconds.  

I also caught a small female tiger muskie there last year that was full of roe... You won't catch a record fish there but I guarantee you the one that spooled me was well over 30 inches.


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

Making me laugh eh!!!:fishing::fishing::fishing:

30" isnt a Musky, its bait.

Im originally from Michigan, and the 57" er on my wall attests to what a real musky is. got it out of Lake St Clair 52" is minimum size for Musky.

If yous guys want fun on toothy critters, take a look at centenial lake Ontario (6 -7 hours from Baltimore). Take 83 to 81 to the bridge over the st. Lawrence and follow the signs. I regularly catch and release pike in the 36 - 42 in range, with a wall hanger in the 48" size.

Good population of Lakers and Splake, not to mention walleye, and perch for the freezer.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

and yet we don't live in Michigan, so, we fish for what we have. Largest in Md was 28 pounds or so I believe.


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

Lake Artemesia in Greenbelt/College Park area has a few tiger muskies or at least it used to. I saw two extremely large ones circling in the shallows while fishing for trout on two different occasions (~4-5 years ago) in different areas of the lake. Both times were in the spring and both times the tiger was holding pretty tight to the submerged grasses.

I tried getting it to strike a size 2 panther martin and some other small spinners with an ultra light rod and 4 lb test just to see it in action, but it wouldn't take anything I had to offer. 

I'm assuming it is only stocked to control the bluegill and sunfish population. I highly doubt anyone could actually target the species successfully there. Sometimes you just have to get lucky.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

ZackUSAF82 said:


> Centennial definitely has tiger muskies. I had a decent 9" crappie on my ultra light last year and a tiger muskie grabbed it and spooled me in about 3 seconds.
> 
> I also caught a small female tiger muskie there last year that was full of roe... You won't catch a record fish there but I guarantee you the one that spooled me was well over 30 inches.


do you catch them near the rocks or on the other side of the lake


----------



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

fishingadam95 said:


> do you catch them near the rocks or on the other side of the lake


I caught the little female (about 13" or so) in the big cove (where the foot bridge is) and I got spooled by the 30+" on the back side of one of the small islands on the back end of the lake. 

I usually fish out of my boat...gonna try and put it on the water Sunday or Monday, weather permitting of course. I think the crappie are gonna be ready to eat big time after the long freeze this year.


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

HuskyMD said:


> and yet we don't live in Michigan, so, we fish for what we have. Largest in Md was 28 pounds or so I believe.



PA has some respectable size Musky near Brunner Island. I would like to see PA raise the size limit to say 50" and pike to 30" to be legal.


----------



## emal7717 (Feb 1, 2010)

MDFisherman12 said:


> Lake Artemesia in Greenbelt/College Park area has a few tiger muskies or at least it used to. I saw two extremely large ones circling in the shallows while fishing for trout on two different occasions (~4-5 years ago) in different areas of the lake. Both times were in the spring and both times the tiger was holding pretty tight to the submerged grasses.
> 
> I tried getting it to strike a size 2 panther martin and some other small spinners with an ultra light rod and 4 lb test just to see it in action, but it wouldn't take anything I had to offer.
> 
> I'm assuming it is only stocked to control the bluegill and sunfish population. I highly doubt anyone could actually target the species successfully there. Sometimes you just have to get lucky.


Try a Daredevil Red and White size 2oz works best. Also try the 5 of Diamonds, or Red Eye spoons. Rapala's work good in the non jointed 10" size.

Target the inside edge of weedbeds near a drop off. If you find perch you will find Musky


----------

